# Clomid - Total and Utter Newby



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I registered to this on the recommendation of friend who I am chuffed to say is now 12 weeks pregnent!
After being completely scared looking at this site and feeling like a total novice, I went onto the 'cycle buddies' thread and it was suggested that I would get more help on this thread - so here goes!

My DH and I have been TTC (look at me using abbreviations already!) without sucess for sometime but the specialist would not help because my thyroid was not at a normal level.  Last Tuesday we went for our 1st 'proper' chat with the specialist and after expecting to be told we would need to do a million tests, he advised that my thyroid is now ok and we have 'unexplained infertility'.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I am now on my 5th day of 50mg and will be having a 12 day scan next thurs (then hopefully the pregnyl injection is my follicles are good).  The problem we had is that we could not understand a word the Dr was saying.  
Does anyone know just how increased our chances are with this treatment and any other information/advice (good or bad) would be greatly appreciated.

Hope to hear from someone soon.
Ladyplops (yeah - I'm really pleased that I chose that name!)
x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

I'm also relatively new to this site and am about to start my 3rd and final round of Clomid 50mg.  I do ovulate naturally and (I assume you do) have been prescribed it to "boost" my fertility by producing more than one egg each month.  I was told by my consultant that in a case like mine when the women already ovulates it can increase the chance of conception by 50%.  If you don't ovulate on your own (you probably need a blood test to determine that) then it is something like 80% of women will ovulate and of those 40% will fall pregnant within 6 months.

Not sure if that is the kind of feedback you are looking for.....anyway, this is a great site (a godsend, really) and you will find that everyone is really friendly, supportive and helpful.

Good luck with your treatment!!!


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice - it was really helpful.
I ovulate naturally so am I right in thinking that the tablets/injection will make me produce more that one egg which is why the chances increase to 50%?

Do you know if it is better to stop having sex for a while before I have the injection or is it ok to continue as normal?

The Dr said that we can do this treatment for up to 4 months - do you know what happens next if we are not successful?

Thanks again


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi again

Sorry, I don't know anything about injections so can't help you there but I'm sure the others may know.  Yes, if you already ovulate, then the clomid will increase your chances by 50% (I was told) as you should produce 2 or more eggs each month hence the increased chance of twins!

I am also on Clomid for only 3 months (Dr said to try for 4 but I didn't want to) and if this doesn't work for us the next step will be IUI.  I presume that that will also be your next option if this doesn't work.

Cheers


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,

Can I ask why you dont want to try a 4th time? - is it not recommeded to do it too much?

Lady
x


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

hi ladyplops

with regards to the injection, we were told that you should be having sex every 2-3 days in the first half of your cycle (to ensure that your DH has his best   come (pardon the pun) ovulation day).  After the injection we were told to have   that night and the following 2 nights as well, to ensure that everything was in the right place at the right time.

then it is just a case of hanging around going out of your mind for the next 2 weeks, and keeping those fingers tightly crossed!!!!!

hope this helps.  Sending you some     and  .

Good luck
love
Helen x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just wanted to say  and welcome.

Good luck. I'm an "oldie" on the clomid so if I can help just shout xxx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot,

I'm having a made hormonal day today and am feeling really negative about the success of Clomid.  This is my 1st time and I guess I was thinking it would be the 'miracle' for me and DH but looking at the 'Unexplained' thread (which is me), it seems that Clomid is given in most cases and they hope that it makes you fall as they dont know what is wrong - oh feeling better already for getting that off my chest!

Can you tell me honestly what you think of it ?

Lady
x


----------



## Tulip78 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi there Ladyplops (Im loving the name  )

Just wanted to say  and welcome to FF, all the ladies on here are lovely and offer lots of advice and give tons of well needed support!

Hope the clomid gives you the boost you need and you get your BFP very soon.

Good luck with treatment and keep us posted on how your getting on.

Take care

Tulip xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi again Ladyplops

To answer your question the only reason I insisted on only 3 months on Clomid was that I didn't want to "waste" any more time trying when we had already tried for 4 months after the lap and dye (having been told "your chances are now 50% increased"-yeah, right) and nothing happened.  I'm just getting panicky now and don't have time on my side so want to rather move on to treatments that have more success rates.  Like you, I also started on Clomid feeling very disillusioned (again was told "now your chances are even more increased and these are magic pills!") and, while I appreciate the fact that the consultant is positive, am afraid to say that I am even more disillusioned now after the first two months have resulted in BFN's.  

While there seem to be plenty of people on here who have success with Clomid I think that that success is more with women who don't ovulate but with people like you and I where it is purely to boost I'm not sure how successful it is.  I think you hit the nail on the head when you said that they prescribe it because they don't know what is wrong and I suppose it is the easiest and cheapest option to try first.

Sorry if I seem negative but I just don't have much faith in it for me but that's not to say it may not work for you!  I really hope it's different for you.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi again 

in my truthful opinion I definitely think it can work, over the time I have been on the clomid boards which is a long time, i have seen lots of BFP's.  You have as good a chance as anyone.  It isn't a miracle drug, I thought it might be for me but its not been, but that doesnt mean it won't work for you.  Take a luck at the Clomid bubbs which is sticky at the top and read the successes, it can work.  good luck xxxx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Ah thanks Flowerpot!

I've been feeling really low and hormonal today (having arguements with myself let alone the DH!).

I'm keeping everything crossed for the 12 day scan tomorrow!

Thanks again
Lady
x


----------

